

Raising Transcriptic's Seed Round - frisco
http://www.maxhodak.com/notes/2012/12/22/fundraising.html

======
davemc500hats
great summary of the process, very helpful / educational. also interesting to
hear about AngelList / SecondMarket opportunity.

------
alexcornell
Enjoyed your comment on PRNews Wire, agreed. You're not missing out.

In our experience, releasing press on the traditional "wire" is pretty useless
(and expensive!). Unless you want coverage on those strange tech blogs that
auto-post all wire stories haha.

Cultivating press relationships is def the way to go as you say

------
playseeds
As a founder embarking on a seed round, found this article incredibly helpful.
Imagine Transcriptic's raise will be a sort of landmark event as the JOBS Act
figures out what it's going to mean for startup investment going forward.
Thanks Max.

------
benmathes
I liked your writing style -- anecdotal with the moral at the end of each
section.

